# Schirmschiene



## MRT (11 September 2010)

Was für ein System oder Schiene verwendet ihr um den Schirm aufzulegen?

Ich finde da nichts passendes.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2010)

da wir Lütze Racks nutzen haben wir diese verbaut http://www.luetze.ch/EMV-Zubehoer.501+M568e94bccb2.0.html

wenn diese Racks nicht nutzen Lasern wir die selber so das Sie passt.
Diese Art der Schiene hat den vorteil das die üblichen Schirmklemmen
genutzt werden können (Lütze bietet aber auch welche dazu an) und
zusätzlich können wir die Leitungen venünftig Zugentlasten.


----------



## Matze001 (11 September 2010)

Hallo,

wo willst du den Schirm auflegen? 
Vor nem LNB? 
Von der Sat-Schüssel kommend?
Vor ner ET200S-Baugruppe?
Am Eingang vom Schaltschrank?
Mit nem Siemens-Lufthaken?

Mehr infos bitte!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## MRT (11 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Am Eingang vom Schaltschrank?



Ja wenn möglich, mit Siemens Lufthaken!

Nein Spass bei Seite, bisher hatten wir immer ein Zackband. Und jetzt wollte ich mich um was neues umsehen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 September 2010)

MRT schrieb:


> Was für ein System oder Schiene verwendet ihr um den Schirm aufzulegen?
> 
> Ich finde da nichts passendes.



Wir verbauen in den Schränken eine 10x3mm Cu Schiene - also genau dieses Teil, welches man auch für die N-Trennklemmen nutzt. 

http://media.digikey.com/photos/Phoenix Photos/MFG_0402174.jpg

Die wird mit Abstandsbolzen auf der Montageplatte befestigt. Unter den letzten Reihenklemmen - über dem letzten Verdrahtungskanal. Ein Zugbügel mit 2,5mm² GN/GE geht dann direkt auf PE.

Anschluss des Schirmes erfolgt dann über Siemens 8WH9 130-0LA00 Schirmanschlussklemmen (in unterschiedlichen Größen). Bei Ölflex wird der Mantel dann kurz aufgeschnitten und das Schirmgeflecht somit normengerecht großflächig aufgelegt.

http://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/i...al/16/58/schirmanschlussklemme-sk-1658137.jpg

Achtung bei Y-ST-Y Leitungen, die bitte nicht unter die Klemmen legen! Dreht man diese zu fest ist die Isolierung kaputt und man hat einen Kurzschluss  Hier wird nur der Beidraht von ca. 10 Leitungen gesammelt. um die Schiene gewickelt  und mit einer Schelle gesichert.

Sollte man beim Auflegen keine Schirmanschlussklemmen dabei haben kann man erst einmal die Leitungen vorbereiten und mit einem Kabelbinder auf der Schiene festzurren und der Lehrling setzt später dann die Klemmen ein wenn er die Bodenblecher verschliesst 

PS: Für die analoge Verdrahtung im Schaltschrank setzen wir solche Klemmen ein, welche auf die geerdete Hutprofilschiene gesetzt werden http://www.automation.at/upload/images/52068.jpg


----------

